# Buying a car after moving to the UK



## thomasvanderhool (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi, I am quite confused over driving/insurance, and similar things, if someone can shed some light on my situation

I just got my Entry Clearance as a civil partner and will be traveling to the UK next month. I have previously stayed there for 10 months on visit visas.

I want to purchase a car - I do not have a UK driving license, and it seems I cannot get one without residing for 168 days in the UK? My visit period does not count?

Can I get a car on my domestic license? I do not see this option on insurance companies - will I be able to get insurance?

Thanks to anyone who knows the answers!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can drive on your Macedonian licence for a year. If it's in Cyrillic writing, get international driving permit. 
You can buy a car in UK as visa holder, but getting insurance while only holding Macedonian licence will be a challenge, as most insurers won't cover you. People have had success with Direct Line, Aviva, Swinton etc, by phoning them (don't use online quote). It will still be expensive, more than £1,000 a year in most cases. If your partner has a car, it will be cheaper to be added as extra driver on their insurance.

After being in UK for 6 months, you can get provisional licence, and start taking lessons in preparation for UK driving test, both theory and practice. If you pass within the first 12 months, you won't be subject to learner driver restrictions like being accompanied by full licensed driver, displaying L sign and being banned from motorway. If you still don't pass after a year, those restriction will be imposed.


----------

